# Best or worst way you killed or lost a light?



## mpett1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Best or worst way you killed or lost a light? Like maybe dropped it off a bridge or off a side of a building etc.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 28, 2014)

Mcgizmo Sapphire, lost it while at a hotel. Im 90% positive I left it behind and it got swiped.


:fail:


----------



## think2x (Dec 28, 2014)

I gifted a Gen 1 3xAA Mini Maglite to my father in law. He was using it to look in the truck of his car and it fell down inside the rear quarter panel section where he couldn't get to it.........still there AFAIK. He has long since traded of the car.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 28, 2014)

think2x said:


> I gifted a Gen 1 3xAA Mini Maglite to my father in law. He was using it to look in the truck of his car and it fell down inside the rear quarter panel section where he couldn't get to it.........still there AFAIK. He has long since traded of the car.



Even though it wasn't a too expensive loss, that would drive me bat crazy.


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 28, 2014)

I dumped my 20 year old Mag Lite by accident in a Lidl branch in Berlin by emptying my back pack of plastic bottles(thing you do over there as a 25 cent charge on purchase but refunded on return)

The return bag held hundreds and I never discovered the light missing for a day or two.


----------



## think2x (Dec 29, 2014)

I dropped a Zebralight SC600 out of my left front pocket once onto concrete and it died. Poor little fragile light.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 29, 2014)

Destroyed a SWM M10R trying to mod it.


----------



## jorn (Dec 30, 2014)

Years ago I hid a maratac aaa cu in the garden so it could tarnish outdoors. Totally forgot where i hid it... 
Stupid


----------



## parnass (Dec 30, 2014)

I dropped a 4AAA Coast Frogman flashlight on my foot from about one meter height. That broke the light, in spite of its massive stainless steel bezel and my slipper which cushioned the fall.

The fall had broken a surface mount component off the printed circuit board. I resoldered it back on and that fixed the Frogman.


----------



## Boss Hoss (Dec 31, 2014)

I only had my Big Bruiser (one of his first ones) from Wayne and had to work on my fender well at the ranch and left it on (temp was about 90) and when 
I came back after being distracted it melted the top end--toast lol...


----------



## lunas (Dec 31, 2014)

there are better ways of tarnishing a cu light i tested some copper wire with my 3 9v anodization bath when i did my titanium the copper wire took 3 seconds to turn a nice blackish copper...

i lost a aaa mini mag trying to convert it to led...


----------



## Charles L. (Dec 31, 2014)

Best way I've lost a light was unknowingly to drop it into a pile of old Thomas the Tank toys in a coat closet, only to be found again when my wife finally sorted through the toys to give them away. I'd been trying to locate that JetBeam TC-R3 for over a year -- mighty surprised to see it in my stocking this Christmas!


----------



## Illum (Jan 1, 2015)

Lost a couple Fenix E01s when I used it as the hook sinker in the local channel. Did its job well, till something took off with it, the second light got snagged on something.


----------



## KD5XB (Jan 1, 2015)

I recently fot a new JETBeam Jet-III M 3M PRO and was so excited to try it out, that I simply took the 18650 from my old Jet-3 Military and stuck int eh new flashlight. It's bright as anything, but I put my old Jet-3 Military down somewhere and haven't seen it for WEEKS! Maybe one day...


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 26, 2015)

I destroyed a Mini-Mag trying to extract an alkaline cell the had leaked and expanded in the case. I guess that's the worst, no fun involved at all. I did get the cell out, but cracked the tube in the process. I guess you could say that I destroyed it twice. The moral of the story, only use Energizer E2 Lithium AA or AAA cells if you leave them in lights for a very long time.


----------



## Tacti'cool' (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a Surefire 6PX Tactical and a A2 in my tool bag...and then it was stolen. Not a good day at work.


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 26, 2015)

MD2 with a Sportac Triple 219 rolled off the counter in the kitchen. Md2 survived like a champ. Sportac triple died instantly. Left me hungry in the dark. Trying to see if the triple can be repaired by the vendor.


----------



## benchrest (Jan 26, 2015)

Working in a rail yard moving cars around, my McGizmo Mule slipped off my belt and I didn't have it tethered to me. Still hoping to find it in the spring. Wishful thinking. Learned a lesson that day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## VKPIII (Jan 28, 2015)

My 19 month old daughter has recently got her hands on my thrunite tn12 I left on my nightstand. She then must have thrown it in the garbage. That night I took the garbage out and the cans to the curb. After two days of looking I realized what happened. Gone forever. Cans have kid proof lids now.


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 28, 2015)

Best way I've ever killed a light? AC wall current! It's a few seconds of awesome!


----------



## mpett1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow! Wall current!


----------



## nbp (Jan 28, 2015)

benchrest said:


> Working in a rail yard moving cars around, my McGizmo Mule slipped off my belt and I didn't have it tethered to me. Still hoping to find it in the spring. Wishful thinking. Learned a lesson that day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



This is the saddest story.


----------



## benchrest (Jan 29, 2015)

nbp said:


> This is the saddest story.



A coworker just stopped by and dropped off my light. May have to start checking myself for horseshoes. I'm happy.


----------



## benchrest (Mar 19, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Cerealand (Mar 19, 2015)

benchrest said:


> A coworker just stopped by and dropped off my light. May have to start checking myself for horseshoes. I'm happy.


----------



## zipplet (Mar 20, 2015)

VKPIII said:


> My 19 month old daughter has recently got her hands on my thrunite tn12 I left on my nightstand. She then must have thrown it in the garbage. That night I took the garbage out and the cans to the curb. After two days of looking I realized what happened. Gone forever. Cans have kid proof lids now.


I feel really bad for you  I wonder if that's a common cause of people finding good things in the garbage and thinking "why would someone throw THIS away?"
I guess in the future if I have kids, I need to be careful where any shiny objects are and put kid proof locks on the bins....

I used to wear a photon freedom around my neck at my previous job. It was extremely useful for peering around computers in dark areas (I will admit, at times I didn't have a bigger light in my pocket as I often left it on the desk in my office which was very dumb!). One day when I got home from work, the light was missing. It had popped off the clip on the necklace. I never found it, and I had carried that light with me for years 

I'm worried about that happening again so now a criteria for a pocket carry EDC light is a very strong pocket clip and/or deep carry. I hope I never lose my olight S10R...


----------



## Cataract (Mar 22, 2015)

My very first first generation LED light (also had a Xenon bulb); I had decided to get the matching headlamp and, when I got up that morning, that flashlight was absolutely impossible to find. Convinced it was lost forever, I bought both the headlamp and a new flashlight. When I got home, I was in a cleaning mode and there was something rather hard and heavy in the bedroom trash bag; found my light. I just knew it had to be on the night stand...

Only light I remember ever breaking was a Dorcy: day2, I dropped it on the carpet and an inductor came off the board. I returned it and got my money back.

[EDIT]: I forgot about my limited edition Mr. Elfin neutral... it just disappeared. I remembered last time I saw it was when I put it in my pack to go visit my father and I have no memory of taking it out of the pack. I checked all jackets, packs, pants and possible locations, but never found it. It was one my top 3 favorites. I was fortunate enough that the distributor who ordered the batch still had ONE in natural (I originally bought it in tan.) It's not as nice to look at, but it does the exact same job. I definitely wouldn't mind finding the original one and being stuck with 2 Mr. Elfin's, though...


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 22, 2015)

On a petco shelf. No way whatever ***** found it will appreciate it.

Not a light, but some ***** stole a case of sf cr123a's from my old apartment's office, before they were ever transferred to my possession. Luckily, after sf's investigatin, even though ups determined they were " successfully" delivered, after much fighting sf had my back, ate the loss, & re shipped. I bet the thief had ZERO devices they worked in. Probably fleabayed or rapelisted them for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 23, 2015)

On a fleamarket with my (now ex-) gf of Philippino descent, ran into a relatively cheap but good looking combo of 1x 18650 zoomie, Li-ion cell, and charger. All in a nice gift box. After some back & forth, she bought it, and a while later it was sent to her relatives in the Philippines.

About a year later, I heard one of her relatives lost the light when crossing a river. Apparently he was carrying his wife, waters were unexpectedly strong, and light was dropped in order to hold onto his significant other.

Too bad for the light (from what I heard, her family used/enjoyed it a lot), but I thought it was a good story. From friends back at home, I remember some remarks along the lines of "should've dropped his wife instead"...


----------



## LGT (Dec 18, 2015)

I lost an Armytek barracuda v2, zebralight SC600 MKII, and a ZL H52w AA headlamp all in one fell swoop.
I carried them in a small tote bag while at work for an electric co. A co-worker recieved a call for a downed wire, was going out to lend an assist if necessary. Placed the tote on the rear of the bucket truck, took out and strapped my H600 MK2 to my hardhat and put it in my till hopped in the cab and drove off. The bag didn't make the trip. Got back to the shop and started to look for my bag. The more it dawned on me that it wasn't there, the faster my heart raced, and head spun. It wasn't just the lights. I also had a total of six 18650 batteries, three enloop pro aaa, a garmin, and a casio solar atomic time watch in the bag. There was also identification as to where I work, so it could have been returned if found by an honest person.
Trying my hardest to keep positive thoughts and not wish ill will towards whoever found it.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 20, 2015)

benchrest said:


> Working in a rail yard moving cars around, my McGizmo Mule slipped off my belt and I didn't have it tethered to me. Still hoping to find it in the spring. Wishful thinking. Learned a lesson that day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Wonder if it got found.....
And if so, did it still work.

Oops Edit: page hadn't finished loading.
Happy endings are cool!

Add story edit:
Only one I killed was a cell phone I used as a flashlight. A metal Sony Ericson that was extremely tough. 

It had a great flashlight!!! The screen. It was super bright and adjusted up n down with the volume buttons. Me & the ex had just split up so my possesions were few. That phone was my only flashlight.

It was a phone tied to an at&t company that was local to my area. I moved from there and it still worked without roaming. Still had the local provider logo on the screen and everything. This was around 01/02. 

Work was slack so I moved to where the work was. 

I was living 500 miles from home and used it often to stay in touch. One day I got a bill from the local company for $1200. Seems I was roaming the whole time. 

I drove 500 miles to discuss with an agent who put me in touch with an 800 number. That person was rude, rude, rude. 

Well at that point I commenced to running over my flashlight phone. Outside of the phone store in a shopping mall parking lot. Run over, back up, repeat. Nary a scratch. 

People in the parking lot were perplexed but a few were cheering me on. lol.
Next was to spike it. When my arm grew sore I gave up on that. The phone was still intact. 
Next was wall throw. 

By then I'd switched arms. After a few throws the casing finaly began to become damaged. 
I wanted that stupid screen to smash but it didn't. I wanted that Suncom logo gone!!!!
So I held a bic lighter to it...Nada. Glass. Ugh!!

By then I was worn out and the small crowd that had gathered had dispersed. 
A policeman pulls up and asks what I was doing. I told him the story. He gets out his car, opens his trunk and hands me a ball peen hammer. lol. 
A few good whacks with that to the screen and it was toast. But the dam thing was still lit. 

I thanked him, he drove off and that was that.
I was near a Wal Mart. So I tossed the phone in a nearby drainage pond, went in the store and bought me a flashlight that I just restored a couple of weeks ago.


I drove 500 miles back to my new home thinking that sure was a nice phone. 





I didn't have another cell phone for years after that.
I finally went in with my (2nd) wife on a contract she agreed to pay for. We bought a pair of LG flip phones (again for the bright screen, flashlight thing)...

When I walked out the store I tossed my new phone in the air as high as I could and when it landed on the pavement on a corner it flew into peices that I reassembled easily. 
Note: I was prepared to go back in the store and buy another one if it shattered. 

She says "wth did you do that for?" I told her the Sony story and indicated if worse comes to worse I now have the satisfaction that my new phone will at least give me the satisfaction of breaking apart if I ever want it to. 

Oh, I ended up paying Suncom my normal $65 bill. They kept sending me bills saying we'll settle for half...one night I called their 1-800 number and a rep agreed to toss out all those charges if I'd agree to pay the normal bill.


----------



## Sun Boy (Dec 20, 2015)

Lost my Mag Light off the front of my bike late at night...never to be seen again. Getting home in the dark was not fun.


----------



## Fleetwood (Dec 20, 2015)

I went sledging in the snow and had the idea to tape a cheap, small incandescent torch to the front of the sledge so that I'd be the only kid with a "headlight" - how cool for when it got a bit dark...

When it was time to turn it on, it was already broke. Maybe the vibration, cold and wetness was no good for it...

Convinced parents to buy me another. They WERE cheap, so I got my wish. My second lasted about ten minutes.

Kids today would fare much better with the cheap, shock resistant, waterproof, budget LEDs of today.


----------



## etc (Dec 23, 2015)

I had a 4D Maglite in carry-on and confiscated by airport security. I did not give it to them, instead gave it to a random person in the terminal.

it was an older mag with the Nite-Ize module.


----------



## Prepped (Dec 25, 2015)

I lost my Surefire E1L Outdoorsman at last year Marine Corps ball (Yes, I'd probably had a bit too much to drink)
I was heartbroken as it had gone everywhere with me during my time in the Corps, so naturally I whined to my friends. Miraculously, it turned up in another Marines gear about six months later. I remained skeptical of his story, and suspected he had a sudden change of heart and his conscience got the best of him, but I was so happy to get it back.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 26, 2015)

Well you have some folks who say "anybody lose a wallet?", and you have others who say "holy cow, I found a wallet"...
Hopefully it wasn't a pick-pocket thing...


----------



## Prepped (Dec 26, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Well you have some folks who say "anybody lose a wallet?", and you have others who say "holy cow, I found a wallet"...
> Hopefully it wasn't a pick-pocket thing...



In all likelihood, I left it laying around. There's a saying in the Corps - "Gear adrift is a gift', which basically means, don't leave your crap laying around or it's fair game.


----------



## sdr (Dec 26, 2015)

Ouch! This one still hurts to talk about. But...

While riding a city bus one evening I removed my newest (at that time) ZebraLight SC600 Mk II L2 from it's pinkie lanyard (see pic below)..





...and set it on the seat next to me. I can't even remember why I removed it from my hand? But I did, and the rest, as they say, is history. 

When the bus came to my stop I exited and my hand instinctively went to the cargo pocket of my shorts expecting to grasp my flashlight. Instead, what I grasped was the horror of realizing that my 3 week old Mk II L2 was left on the seat of a bus that was now accelerating rapidly away from me. I can still feel that sense of emptiness and stupidity that swallowed me like the darkness of the night that I was now unable to illuminate. I stood there feeling so deflated and helpless as I watched the taillights of that bus disappear into the distance. It was gone. Long gone! 

In that moment I knew that there could be only one way to overcome this tragedy. And that, of course, would be to immediately go home and order another SC600 Mk II L2 from the folks at Zebralight. Another new light would be the only way to make the pain of my stupidity go away. That's precisely what I did just as soon as got home. This time, however, instead of the cool white version I ordered the warm (neutral) tint. 

Thankfully, I still have that replacement (w)Mk II L2 in addition to my original SC600 and yet another new ZebraLight...the newest SC600 Mk III in cool white. The moral of the story: Slow and steady wins the race every time! Whoops! Wrong story...sorry! I meant, never leave your light on the seat of a city bus unless you're prepared to buy a new one and feel like an idiot for a week or two while you're waiting for the new light to arrive and stop the bleeding. Yeah, that's what I meant...that is the moral of this story ~ Don't throw $100 bills out the window of a city bus!


----------



## Benny Boy (Dec 26, 2015)

Dropped my MagLite 3D in a puddle of sulfuric acid, later in the day I reliezed I'd lost it. I went back to that area of the plant, only to find half a flashlight bubbling away. I just left it there, and the next day there was nothing left.


----------



## ddwilson (Dec 26, 2015)

forgot to check the batteries in the 2d maglite that sets in the top of my tool box at work for a while they leakedand got stuck in the tube. Tried baking soda and water, coke, auto battery cleaner finally managed to get them out but switch was damaged and enough corosion inside to keep it from ever workong again.


----------



## 56FordGuy (Dec 27, 2015)

Dropped a 3D Maglite into a porta potty once. Didn't even think about trying to save it.

It was kind of funny watching people react walking by the glowing portable toilet for a few hours though, the light worked until I assume the batteries died. Maybe the guy who pumped it out got a nice surprise. :lol:


----------



## Burgess (Dec 27, 2015)

^ ^ ^ :lolsign:




Sorry for your Loss.


But I certainly enjoyed your Story here !


lovecpf
_


----------



## Welfare (Dec 27, 2015)

G2ZL. My 8 year old daughter "borrowed it" from the car whilst I was away, it has never been seen since . The thought that she will be looking after me in my old age is payback


----------



## jlennosh (Dec 27, 2015)

I had a 5.11 TMT A2 I used for EDC one day I could not find it. I knew it was in my truck somewhere and looked hard over dsys. I found it long time kater wedged in the seat springs, batteries corroded. I had to use tools to open it. I tried but could not save it.


----------



## nimdabew (Dec 28, 2015)

Bought a Thrunite Ti3 for my keychain. I put a battery in it, and thought, "I need to put a lanyard on this before I lose it." Promptly lost it. I turned it on a total of one time.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 29, 2015)

Stinger LED - either lost by a family member or stolen by a neighbor. Still upset. Such a BA light.







Left one of these under a Jeep Cherokee that I replaced an oil pressure switch on. Base is magnetic, so yeah. Probably stayed under it for quite a while.


----------



## fieldvilleiowa (Dec 29, 2015)

I had a nitecore tube in my pocket with my keys and some change. One roller-coaster later I only had keys left in my pocket... At least I was still able to get home, even if I couldn't see where i was going that night.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 12, 2016)

My greatest loss was a Lummi Wee Ti. I'd just lost it in the street outside my parents' house and despite an extensive search, I couldn't find it. At the time, I didn't have a lot of spare money, so I opted for a Wee SS instead. I really wish I had found a way to stump up the extra for a replacement Wee Ti because you cannot get them anymore after Rob went AWOL with our money (and an XM-L light engine of mine)


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 12, 2016)

I've lost many to alka-leaks until I swore off them. Dropped many into places that were not recoverable from...such as oceans, lakes, rivers, fires, swamps, concrete block walls, etc.

I've forgotten after modding which lights/lasers needed which polarity, and reversed them, as well as using hi amp IMR's where the LED can't take it and fried.

I have put them down on the job and forgot to pick them back up...often....until I started using mostly pocket sized lights.

I sometimes have people find them and get them back to me, for those I leave at sites for example...

One of the dumbest losses was a Lambda that I was doing beam shots with along with dozens of other lights, and, the next day, saw it was missing...went back to the test site, couldn't find it in daylight, and figured I'd screwed the pooch on that one.

About a year later, I found it. It had simply slipped into a side pocket instead of the main compartment of the bag I had the lights in, and, I didn't notice until I was using the bag again, and it was a little heavier when empty than expected.

It was like xmas.


----------



## Cleck (Jan 12, 2016)

Finding it is such a relief, isn't it? The euphoria that came over me when the wife texted me what she found was pretty awesome. Glad you got yours back too.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 12, 2016)

good one TEEJ 

Yesterday, I discovered that I lost my dad's key to his car. One of those electronic FOBs that'll cost a small fortune to replace. Well, after calling my ride to the airport, the airport lost and found, and the CNBC News stand where I made a purchase, and filing a lost report online with the airlines, I found it in a pocket of my suitcase. That was a kind-of grunt, and celebration in one breath.

My dad gifted me a pair of minimags with alkalines that were so corroded they became a part of the lights. After soaking in vinegar, and then WD-40, I proceeded to drilling and using a punch. I destroyed the switch in the first one, because I ended up using a 3lb ball ping hammer on it. I proceeded from light taps, to COME out you mother!!!

So the best way I destroyed a flashlight was by using a grinding wheel to surgically remove the switch from the second one, so that I could gift it to a CPF friend who needed a switch.

Unexpectedly, I received a 2AA Rayovac Indestructible in return mail.

Two days ago, despite living 4 states apart, we got together for lunch. Who'd have thought?


----------



## Grijon (Jan 12, 2016)

Poppy said:


> My dad gifted me a pair of minimags with alkalines that were so corroded they became a part of the lights. After soaking in vinegar, and then WD-40, I proceeded to drilling and using a punch. I destroyed the switch in the first one, because I ended up using a 3lb ball ping hammer on it. I proceeded from light taps, to COME out you mother!!!
> 
> So the best way I destroyed a flashlight was by using a grinding wheel to surgically remove the switch from the second one, so that I could gift it to a CPF friend who needed a switch.
> 
> ...



lovecpf


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2016)

Dremels are cool. Grinders are cool. Busted Mag Lites are cool. CPF members are cool....

Ironically about that same time I recieved a switch and some other parts for my favorite (busted) mini mag from a place several hundred miles north east of me, so I sent an indestructable to the address where said parts were sent from....

Then a few days later got word a cool CPF'r would be passing through my little sleepy town. 
Well my work truck was due for some scheduled maintenance and I needed to change out of my jammies at some point...

About an hour later I had the pleasure of meeting a CPF'r I had envisioned to look similar to old Saint Nick, but instead appeared to be a middle aged marathon runner more than Santa Clause. 
Shared laughs, memories, ideas and goals while munching on food my doctor says to avoid and being served by a waitress with the biggest eye tooth I'd ever seen...just one...
Maybe she was halfway through an operation to become a vampire and the surgeon died?
I dunno, but she kept the iced tea glasses full. 

The CPF'r said something about sunshine and palm trees and was on his way...
I went home and revived a Dorcy flashlights grinning ear to ear.

So instead killing lights lately I've been fortunate to be able to bring 2 back from the dead...



^^ a 90's mini mag




^^ one of my dads Dorcy lights.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 12, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Dremels are cool. Grinders are cool. Busted Mag Lites are cool. CPF members are cool....
> 
> Ironically about that same time I recieved a switch and some other parts for my favorite (busted) mini mag from a place several hundred miles north east of me, so I sent an indestructable to the address where said parts were sent from....
> 
> ...



That's a beauty! 

I think we are going to have to change your name to LightFyxer!

Now... on Dasher, on Dancer, and Prancer, no vixen


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2016)

Poppy said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I think we are going to have to change your name to LightFyxer!
> 
> Now... on Dasher, on Dancer, and Prancer, no vixen



Sounds like a plan...afterall the bykfixer moniker came from keeping disposable bicycles from being set out by the trash cans...
lytfixer...kinda has a ring to it.

Local kids would bring them over with busted disposable parts and my wife's boys and I would swap better parts to them to make them last a little longer.


----------



## Cleck (Jan 13, 2016)

That blue Minimag I had pictured....I think it's done now 

Did everything mentioned to try to get it to work - cleaned the threads, tried different batteries, made sure it was grounding, etc. Replaced the stock incan bulb with a few led's I had around the house. Noticed they lit up, but spotty, like a bad connection. Jiggle led, get light. Took off the black bit and saw the contacts the leads sit in looked stretched out and the part that touches the barrel looks tired. Long story short, I need that whole section now. Contacts are junk, lol. Oh well, it was a good experiment, and I'm glad it didn't work before I took it to the lab


----------



## 186kmps (Feb 20, 2016)

One time when my truck broke down, yet again, I was so angry I grabbed a cheap ( thank God ) led. I couldn't get it to shine were I needed it. So I put it in my mouth ( not smart ). After almost choking, as I was lying on my back, I started to chomp down on it. 
After fixing my truck, I noticed that I had made permanent teeth marks on the housing. Maybe not destroyed, but a true and funny story. Now where did I put that headlamp?


----------



## mpett1 (Feb 20, 2016)

And the winner is ding ding ding


(Dropped my MagLite 3D in a puddle of sulfuric acid, later in the day I reliezed I'd lost it. I went back to that area of the plant, only to find half a flashlight bubbling away. I just left it there, and the next day there was nothing left.)


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my 1 year old put one of my Eagletac D25A2s in the trash and I didn't realize it until a few days after I had taken the trash out. I have searched my apartment high and low, been through everything and cannot find it.


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm at the laundry and I swear I see a flash of light in the washer. It was my KD V6. It rattles and has a moonlight mode now.


----------



## Mezz (Feb 22, 2016)

I drank way too much whiskey and went frog gigging with headlamp and my olight m3x. I would navigate around the pond with headlamp and blind frogs with the m3x. Well, I fell in the weeds and the m3x dissapeared


----------



## smokinbasser (Feb 22, 2016)

I lost a Fenix riding on a roller coaster at the Texas state fair, I went back a few days later to see if it had been turned in ( hey stranger things have happened!)


----------



## xzel87 (Feb 23, 2016)

Killed my Thrunite T10S with an accidental dedome. Killed my Lumintop Tool in a temper fit.

Well at least my 2 y/o boy now thinks all flashlights are mine and he'll bring them to me instead of putting it in the thrash.


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 23, 2016)

Only ever lost one, a Cabelas guide series AA blue and white LED nothing fancy,,,, never broke one, heck I still got my 20 year old MagChargers. But I did this last hunting season have a Novatac Storm stolen out of my vehicle,,, that is as bad is gets with me,,,,,,,I hate a thief!!


----------

